# Forum changes you are seeing.



## Canoe

Good Day - the forum is now running on Xenforo software and I will be posting some How-To posts for how to post, upload images, videos, send PM's (conversations), etc.

Jim did sell the forum to myself and partner. We do not plan to change the rules or how things go here. I hope all the mods will stay, and Jim will be around as an admin but without all the background headaches. I'll be around some of the time to make sure things work well.

And please bear with us for a couple of days while we continue to tweak the changes in the background. We turned the site on as soon as we could for you. But there are still some tweaks necessary. 

Nice to meet you,
Angie


----------



## Canoe

https://www.tinboats.net/account/preferences



If you click on the link above you can set your time, change to the dark version of the forum (new feature), and set the alerts and emails you receive.


----------



## DaleH

*Welcome aboard Angie and partner!*




Besides the warm welcome, let me assure the other Tin Boaters here - Members and guests - that everything will be the same to better with Angie in charge! This is now the *3rd Forum* that I have been involved with where Angie has taken over (1 Site I owned myself, plus 2 others as a 'frequent' contributor) and none are for the worse - woo hoo!

*Any many, many thanks to Jim* - for both his vision and dedication in establishing this excellent Site and making it the BEST RESOURCE for our brothers and sisters of the tin!


----------



## Canoe

Thank you @DaleH. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## LDUBS

Welcome Angie. Thank You Jim for a great forum.

My only question is will the new format correct my posts when I say something dumb (might need a bigger server).


----------



## Canoe

LDUBS said:


> Welcome Angie. Thank You Jim for a great forum.
> 
> My only question is will the new format correct my posts when I say something dumb (might need a bigger server).



Our very talented head tech may be working on that after we make sure all the regular stuff is working okay. Nice to meet you.


----------



## hankthecrank

Love the look! Thanks!


----------



## JL8Jeff

It looks like I have to log in each time even though I checked off the box to "remember me". I have that issue on a couple of message boards that we haven't figured out, but I try to keep things locked down with the cookies and ad stuff so any thoughts to what might be causing it? And welcome, there's a decent group here that offers some good ideas/solutions to aluminum boating issues.


----------



## Canoe

JL8Jeff said:


> It looks like I have to log in each time even though I checked off the box to "remember me". I have that issue on a couple of message boards that we haven't figured out, but I try to keep things locked down with the cookies and ad stuff so any thoughts to what might be causing it? And welcome, there's a decent group here that offers some good ideas/solutions to aluminum boating issues.



If you clear cookies each time you log off you clear the remembering of you on the forums. The remember me runs off cookies.


----------



## Rumblejohn

Welcome Angie and Partner.

Only question I have so far: is there a last read post button, or am I just over looking it.


----------



## Popeye

Since Jim promised I could borrow the Tin Boat private jet to fly to Texas this Christmas season, will I still be able to do that now?


----------



## eeshaw

I prefer the look to what it used to be, but I had no issues with it. That being said I've noticed that some links are one click and others aren't. Is this something caused by the poster?


----------



## FuzzyGrub

I like the new look and welcome aboard.


----------



## Canoe

Rumblejohn said:


> Welcome Angie and Partner.
> 
> Only question I have so far: is there a last read post button, or am I just over looking it.



At the top of the thread is a new post button. That will take you to the first post you have not read. Since the forum s/w is new it does not have a record of the last post read in a thread. Once you read to the last post now, the next time will go to the first post you have not read.


----------



## Canoe

Depends on the price of avgas.


----------



## Canoe

eeshaw said:


> I prefer the look to what it used to be, but I had no issues with it. That being said I've noticed that some links are one click and others aren't. Is this something caused by the poster?



I would need to see a thread with the links so I can look and analyze it.


----------



## JL8Jeff

Angie said:


> If you clear cookies each time you log off you clear the remembering of you on the forums. The remember me runs off cookies.


Ok, there must be a new cookie with the changes because it would automatically log me in before and I can see the cookies that were saved previously. I briefly turned off "block cookies" and logged in again and then turned off cookies and it's now logging me in but as soon as I click on a thread it shows I need to log in again. So something isn't quite being set right. I'll keep playing with it.


----------



## sonny.barile

welcome Angie

I like the changes. I use another site that I believe is the same engine…..or very similar. Easy to use….

The dark background option makes it look slick on an iPad.

Jim….Thank you for running such a great site. This has been a wealth of information for me over the years.


----------



## Lost But Happy

JL8Jeff said:


> Ok, there must be a new cookie with the changes because it would automatically log me in before and I can see the cookies that were saved previously. I briefly turned off "block cookies" and logged in again and then turned off cookies and it's now logging me in but as soon as I click on a thread it shows I need to log in again. So something isn't quite being set right. I'll keep playing with it.


In firefox, you could put an "exception" in your cookies so it will not erase your login info. 





Welcome @Angie! 

@Jim hope you still hang around here bud!


----------



## Canoe

Jim told me he expects to be around, right now he's under the weather for a bit. But should be back before long. 
And @Lost But Happy thank you for those notes on Firefox and cookies.


----------



## Kismet

Thank you, Angie and Co., I feared I'd lose a favored, and long-appreciated site.

I often go back and re-read threads I've started to savor the nostalgia of a younger and more physically ambitious "me."

This site is an opportunity for time travel at a time in my life when I sometimes need to remember wonderful times.

Thank you.


----------



## JL8Jeff

Well, I was wrong, it did not log me in automatically this time. So something is still not being set. I see cookies for forum.tinboats.net, tinboats.net and www.tinboats.net so I'm not sure which one is logging me off.

Edit: I think I finally found it. I had to go to "Settings", "Privacy, search and services", "Clear browsing data", "Choose what to clear every time you close browser", "Don't clear" and then "Add" button and add "www.tinboats.net" and it looks like it saves the cookies to log me in automatically.


----------



## DaleH

Kismet said:


> I often go back and re-read threads I've started to savor the nostalgia of a younger and more physically ambitious "me."


*I LOVE it *...you found the Fountain, errr ... the 'Forum' of Youth!


----------



## Tin Man

Congratulations Angie and Partner on your purchase of a wonderful site for the Tin Boat enthusiast! The camaraderie and helpful attitude here is to be admired!! I look forward to my continued membership.


----------



## Canoe

I'm so glad you can time travel @Kismet 
Please let me know if you see issues so I can get them fixed. And if I can help you use the software so you can enjoy the site even more than before.


----------



## Kismet

Do we still have to send Jim a tithe, in cash?


----------



## Canoe

Not now. But in a short time we will have a Supporting membership program that I hope you will consider. While the ads will help defray the cost, it will take some time to cover it and the set up, so the ads help, but Supporting membership helps more. I should be setting that up in the next couple of days. No one will be required to use it, but those that want to participate will be appreciated.


----------



## richg99

Welcome Angie ( and howdy to my old friends). I haven't been around for awhile. Suddenly, I'm getting messages from this site again and i am enjoying it. Great to be back. richg99


----------



## GTS225

Angie said:


> Not now. But in a short time we will have a Supporting membership program that I hope you will consider. While the ads will help defray the cost, it will take some time to cover it and the set up, so the ads help, but Supporting membership helps more. I should be setting that up in the next couple of days. No one will be required to use it, but those that want to participate will be appreciated.



Do include a mailing address. I'm a bit old school, and don't have a PayPal account, and loath sending financial account numbers through an internet connection. I am willing to mail a USPS money order, though.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS

I don't know if this is intended to be a Q&A thread, but here goes.

How do we quote a post?

Edit: Never mind. I found the "reply" button.


----------



## eeshaw

I'm trying to change my preferences to NOT have daily update emails but am having no luck. How do I go about this?


----------



## DaleH

eeshaw said:


> I'm trying to change my preferences to NOT have daily update emails but am having no luck. How do I go about this?


Try this ... it worked for me. 1st, go to your name at TOP right of the screen .... then click as instructed...




... then


----------



## Canoe

Thank you DaleH for helping him. That is exactly how to do it.


----------



## eeshaw

The way you show it Dale is the way mine is now. Forum activity letter isn't checked and it shows the check mark faintly in the daily circle. I did that much correctly. Thanks for the help anyhow. I'll check it again and see what's going on with it.


----------



## Canoe

eeshaw said:


> The way you show it Dale is the way mine is now. Forum activity letter isn't checked and it shows the check mark faintly in the daily circle. I did that much correctly. Thanks for the help anyhow. I'll check it again and see what's going on with it.



Uncheck it , save, then recheck it. I've seen that reset it and cause it to start sending again.


----------

